# Identify White Flower



## P-Rog (Aug 8, 2014)

I live in western North Carolina and this flower started blooming just after the sour wood trees quit blooming. The bees are all over them. The plants are 4-8 feet tall and very prolific. Does anyone know what they are? I'm a new member and glad to be here. Thanks.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

I believe it is Japanese knotweed. It is very invasive & very difficult to get rid of. I'd let the bees find it elsewhere, ie. not on your property.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Fallopia japonica or Japanese Knotweed 

cite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallopia_japonica


----------



## P-Rog (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow folks! That's exactly what it is. I never expected such quick responses. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for asking that question. I've been meaning to ask it myself but haven't gotten around to it. Here in SE KY, we call it waterweed, I don't know why because it grows in places other than the water. It is an annoying plant, but its good to know that its a honey plant.


----------



## P-Rog (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome...displaying my ignorance has proven helpful


----------

